# Old Knives "New Handles"



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2020)

Greetings All! A few weeks ago while slicing and dicing with my great grandfathers hawg killing knife I thought about knife handles. The knife is well over 100 years old and has the original Hickory handle . I'll be 64 next week and mamaw gave it to me when I was about 30. She lived to be in her mid 90's and told me my great grandfather had the knife when she was in her teens. Do the math. I use the knife in my kitchen all the time and it is so sharp you could do heart surgery with it. I wanted to put an upgraded handle in it as well as my Cutco deer skinner. Went on the internet to find a local knife maker. Low and behold I found a world class knife maker just 20 miles away from me. I sent him photos and he said he could hook me up. Not trying to advertise for the guy but he is one of the best.  He also has a remarkable story about his life. A good read. Check out is stuff and read about his medical struggles. *https://jcprovost.com/. * He put a Micarta handle in great grandpaws knife and a walnut handle in the Cutco. The Cutco had a hard rubber type handle in it. Best deer skinner I ever had. Very happy with what he did. So much so, I gave him my other Cutco that I have had for 20 years and never used. He is going "fancy" with this one. Don't have it back yet. Here are a couple of picks. 











That ain't rust. Just use.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice work for sure.Can't wait to see the work on the second Cutco.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 15, 2020)

very nice! Glad it turned out so well for you! Especially knowing how much that knife means to you 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 15, 2020)

That's very cool. My FIL is a knife maker in north mississippi


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 15, 2020)

I think Cutco unfairly gets a really bad rap.  Most of my kitchen knives are Cutco, and they have lasted many years.  Balanced and heavy.
Your skinner is gorgeous.  I have the the Double-D edge orange handle hunting knife... the thing is amazing.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Was there a problem with the old handle? The one side picture looks like the handle matched the vintage blade. Knife looks likes it has seen a lot of work over the years, very nice to keep it in the family.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2020)

Wow ! Fantastic work on those .


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 15, 2020)

Very Nice. That guy does great work. I have friends that have knives made by him.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Nice work for sure.Can't wait to see the work on the second Cutco.


Me too!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> very nice! Glad it turned out so well for you! Especially knowing how much that knife means to you
> 
> Ryan


Means a lot.  Use it all the time. Will keep passing it down.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice to have that kind of talent so close by!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That's very cool. My FIL is a knife maker in north mississippi


Cool. This guy has a great story to tell.  (never give up!)


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> I think Cutco unfairly gets a really bad rap.  Most of my kitchen knives are Cutco, and they have lasted many years.  Balanced and heavy.
> Your skinner is gorgeous.  I have the the Double-D edge orange handle hunting knife... the thing is amazing.


That's what this one was.  Also have a twin with black handle. Best skinner I have ever used.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

3-2-1 said:


> Was there a problem with the old handle? The one side picture looks like the handle matched the vintage blade. Knife looks likes it has seen a lot of work over the years, very nice to keep it in the family.


Nothing wrong with the old handle. Still solid. Just wanted to upgrade it.  Ole papa would have been proud.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Wow ! Fantastic work on those .


Thanks. I was more than happy with them.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Very Nice. That guy does great work. I have friends that have knives made by him.


Lucky to have someone like him living so close to me. And he has a great story to tell. Truly amazing  he survived


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice to have that kind of talent so close by!
> Al


Absolutely. I am going to have him make me a custom pocket knife to give to my grandson.


----------

